# Vicious rabbit



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..........


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

has she got company?


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

One of my girls is like that, although not quite as bad as yours sounds.
Mine was lovely at first then I got her spayed and paired her up with a boy and all she cares about now is him. She doesn't like anyone else going near her or him! She will lunge at people and bite them if they try and touch her if she hasn't approached them first.
This is fine with me as they can be handled when needed, they're happy together and that's what matters.

Maybe your Angel is just a grumpy bunny.
She doesn't have any health problems does she that could be making her bad tempered?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

When you say she scratches you, do you mean she 'boxes' (stands on hind legs and essentially punches you) ? Or do you mean when you're handling her?

Is it a sudden development, or has it always been the case? If it's something that's got much worse recently, I'd get her checked out in case there's something underlying.

Also, try and regain her trust by not handling her. Gaga's terrible when you try to handle her- she HATES it! As such, I only ever do when it's necessary- the rest of the time I sit on her level and let her explore me voluntarily. Treats also help!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Like us,every bun has a different nature. And their true character is not apparent when they are babies.

Which is why many people prefer to get their buns from a rescue. Not only are they giving a needy bun a home, but they are taking on a bun whose character has already developed.

With a baby bun, you don't really know their nature, until later when they are mature and hormones have kicked in. A bun's temperament can change dramatically when they hit the 6 month/adolescence mark.

This one reason why so many cute little babies find themselves discarded when they mature.

Lunging and territorial behaviour can be severe if a doe is spayed late, but this isn't the reason with yours She is basically telling you she doesn't want to be fussed, and is not a cuddle bunny.

You may just have to respect that, and give her the space she needs.

Does she live with another rabbit? Rabbits like these can mellow when they have a friend.

Also have a look at her accommodation - is it big enough? Are there enough hiding places to make her feel secure? a bunny that feels cornered may lunge whn you approach them, if they feel vulnerable. 

She may never be a calm bunny like your other one, but if you offer her a titbit each time you go to her, she may begin to associate you with good things, and begin to approach you.

Rabbits can live well into double figures, so you could have her for a long time yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

You need to spend time with her at her level. Just sit there and let her come to you, when she does pop a treat on the floor but don't reach out to touch her.
You can sit there and read, just ignoring her and sooner or later she will start to see what you are up too (rabbits are very nosey). 

If you keep offering treats without forcing her to interact she will learn that you can be trusted and she may allow you to give nose rubs.

What you are describing sounds like hutch aggression, if the hutch aggression is from hormones then spaying can help to calm this behaviour down. However, if the hutch aggression stems from insecurity and fear then spaying will make little to no difference.

The only way to gain her trust is to spend time with her, unfortunately there is no quick fix. Some rabbits can come round in months, some will take years and some will never really want to interact with people. Every rabbit is different, and should be treated as such.


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

neither of my rabbits like being cuddled or picked up so I just tend to avoid picking them up , I agree with previous poster who said its better to sit at her level and let her come to you


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have Marley who is terrified of me but I've had her and treated her well since she was 8 weeks, and Jana who is, well, mental - she is a nightmare to handle, she doesn't trust people at all, she will just about take a treat at a stretch- despite coming from a good breeder and the same place that Kimba and Darwin came from - I had her spayed and it hasn't made an ounce of difference, so I guess she is just a mardy arsed little madam...but she is very pretty to look at lol
I have a fight if I need to check her over or do something but I have accepted that its just her way.

I think some bunnies are just like that


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Hands up I am not what you would call a rabbit person, and when I took over Barney's care, I'll be honest I was frightened to handle him. To gain my confidence with him I used to lay on the lawn and let him come to me, I would stroke him and wait for a reaction. It didn't take long at all before he would lay down beside me.

Basically I have learned from him, he used to push his head into my hand, nudge me so to speak, and I realised he loves being rubbed on his nose to between his ears. He doesn't mind his back being stroked, not happy with his back end being touched (can't fault him there) but I have to check he is clean.

Barney is also protective of his hutch, and will push the brush or brush pan away. I just talk to him calmly and give it to him straight "I have to clean you unless you want to live in a dirty home". Obviously he doesn't understand but it is still communicating with him, and usually he will choose to come out of the hutch for a wander round the garden or he will choose to go to the lower part of his hutch and run.

Even to this day I will guide him back to his hutch first if that doesn't work then I will pick him up. I prefer not to if possible, I'm never sure whether I am stressing him picking him up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

sskmick said:


> Hands up I am not what you would call a rabbit person, and when I took over Barney's care, I'll be honest I was frightened to handle him. To gain my confidence with him I used to lay on the lawn and let him come to me, I would stroke him and wait for a reaction. It didn't take long at all before he would lay down beside me.
> 
> Basically I have learned from him, he used to push his head into my hand, nudge me so to speak, and I realised he loves being rubbed on his nose to between his ears. He doesn't mind his back being stroked, not happy with his back end being touched (can't fault him there) but I have to check he is clean.
> 
> ...


You say you aren't a rabbit person, I would say you are a natural with rabbits. Watching them and learning what they are "saying" is the best way to create a bond with them :thumbup1:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

Her limited vision will most certainly explains some of her actions, but if you spend time with her at her level she can learn to trust you more. She is insecure possibly due to her sight, maybe down to breeding, it's just her "way".

We need to accept rabbits as they come, she may get better over time, she may just prefer to spend her time with her friend.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Just because a rabbit lies on its back in your arms doesn't mean it's happy being held like that. Don't forget they are prey animals and will freeze when they feel threatened. 
I'd suggest that you stop attempting to pick her up unless absolutely necessary, and be aware of what triggers the aggression off. Try and avoid situations that are likely to upset her. Try and use tasty nibbles as distraction when you need to go in her hutch.
The fact that she is ok with her bunny pal shows she is not naturally aggressive. It's just human contact she has a problem with.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Maisie gets most like it when you catch her unaware so when im approaching the enclosure and when im within i just whistle and make noises so she knows im there and its not a surprise as to who it is when i lift up their cover all of a sudden.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

You really need a run permenantly attached to your hutch and then you won't have to pick her up daily. 

Sounds very much like she want you out of her space

Ideally you want a run big enough for you to be able to sit it so you can interact with her at her level in her own time or allow them to have suoervised free range time in your garden.

Rabbit hate being put on their backs this should be avoided at all times


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We once had a nethie bunny that loved and sought out nose rubs  - but boxed and bit when you tried to clean her hutch. 

She never changed. We just learned how to manage it. But yes, it does make you wary.

Having one eye will have made her warier. So talking as you approach should help, rather than just arriving. And only pick up/handle her when absolutely necessary - health checks, nail clipping, vets visits, etc.

If she has a hutch/run combo, you won't need to do more than that, to meet her needs, which is what should all be doing for our buns.

Then aim to win her over more, buy giving her nose rubs when she comes to the front of her hutch, which may help you bond more with her.

At least your other bun is more people orientated.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

do you go up behind her and stroke her? or come in front of her and then stroke her back? as you could possibly be making her jump as she didnt know you were there.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Just a thought - can she hear? And how is her vision in her good eye?

We once had a deaf/blind bun. 

Just wondering if she is more disabled than you thought, which would affect her behaviour.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

am i right in thinking she is the BEW? as she could be more prone to deafness


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Interesting though - it was one of our BEW nethies that was deaf/blind.

You would never know though - they have an acute sense of smell and feel vibrations. 

She never crashed into anything and found her way around well (must have had a little vision I think). But sometimes she would stay blissfully asleep until she became aware that the other 2 were being fed. Then rush and join them.

We were lucky - she had the sweetest nature.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Interesting though - it was one of our BEW nethies that was deaf/blind.
> 
> You would never know though - they have an acute sense of smell and feel vibrations.
> 
> ...


I think Kimba is deaf and she has poor eyesight aswell. She flops out fast asleep and won't know I'm there until someone jumps on her or I give her a little tap.
She gets on OK though and the other bunnies look out for her


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Interesting though - it was one of our BEW nethies that was deaf/blind.
> 
> You would never know though - they have an acute sense of smell and feel vibrations.
> 
> ...


We (my vet and I) think that my Bluey (BEW) is deaf and pretty much blind too. He also does the same as your nethie, he completely flops out and stays blissfully asleep until his girlfriends run past him or I tap on the floor.


----------

